# Convertidor Rs232 a Rs485 y viceversa con control RTS



## julioferrer (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola a todos, espero me puedan ayudar. Estoy diseñando un convertidor RS232 a RS485 para comunicar un modulo medidor de voltajes y frecuencias trifásicas(Shark 100 meter) con una Pc y visiualizar los valores medidos atravez de un software Comunicator EXT. Para ello estoy usando un max485 y un max232, hice todas las conexciones pero no se quiere comunicar y no se que puede estar malo. el protocolo es Modbus Ascii o Modbus RTU,Voy anexar el diagrama y toda la informacion que sea necesaria. Yo pienso que ya deberia estar comuniccando pero algun detalle me estoy saltando. Ayuda.


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola julioferrer :

Me imagino que el convertidor es bidireccional. Yo uso uno en el trabajo y déjame decirte que no etoy usando la resistencia de 120 ohm, y el sistema me anda bien. (realmente nunca supe por que se coloca esa R).
Haz esto: mide con un voltímetro la tensión continua entre (+) y (-) del cable par trenzado.
Con la resistencia de 120 debería ser un valor pequeño, medible en mili volts. Sin la resistencia debería haber +5V (que es más correcto).

Con respecto a MODBUS ASCII, yo aún me encuentro en esa etapa. Estoy revisando las funciones para comunicar el PC con un PLC.


----------



## julioferrer (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola Metalmetropolis, El convertidor si es bidireccional. La resistencia de 120 ohm sirve para igualar la impedancia del cable y creo que si debe estar alli porque cuando conecte sin la resistencia el led de RX(que siempre esta encendido) no prendia, pero luego le puse la resistencia y encendio, es decir, que si la necesita.

No se que es lo que pueda estar ocurriendo, pero me imagino que es un detalle que aun no estoy tomando en cuenta. Gracias.

ah lo habia olvidado, medi el voltaje sin la resistencia y mide 0,2 V, osea 200mV con la resistencia mide 4,7 V.


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 5, 2010)

Así a bote pronto, ¿Has mirado la señal de control de la dirección? ¿Has mirado las señales en A y B? ¿Has mirado las tensiones en A y B respecto de la masa del PC? ¿Donde están las resistencias de polarización de A y B? ¿Has pinchado en el puerto serie para ver que narices está transmitiento el PC (esto se puede hacer totalmente por SW si usas el Windows)?


----------



## julioferrer (Sep 2, 2010)

Buenos dias hermanos, les comento que tuve que hacer una convertidor RS232 a RS485 que transmitiera y otro que recibiera los datos. Con esto logre comunicarme con el analizador de redes Shark 100, pero hay un detalle: la comunicacion la hize por el hyperterminal y el analizador responde a los comandos que les envio, pero cuando lo conecto al software pareciera que el software no entendiera lo que dice el shark 100 y quisiera poder tener un monitor digital que me mostrara lo que se trasmite y lo que se recibe por el puerto com para descartar cualquier cosa. Este es el comando que envia el software,  :010300000004F8 y esto es lo que responde el shark 100,    :0103084531343120536861DD la verdad es que no entiendo lo que pasa. Gracias y saludos.


----------

